# Mickey Avalon



## Unique (Dec 12, 2007)

Mickey Avalon : News

Enjoy the next big star....before hes a big star.


----------



## Unique (Dec 19, 2007)

Nobody likes my style of music huh?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 19, 2007)

This is that fag on the boost commercial working for Dupri..I didnt think anyone would actually like him lol. You see his hair and style and that sorry ass attempt to rhym like he was a 8 year old with no vocabulary...yeah he sucks and will never drop a successful cd if even a full length disk..


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 19, 2007)

LMOA look at his facehe really needs to find a new job like a fluff boy


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 19, 2007)

His own website showed 3 hits when I went there


----------



## yurple (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't stand this fag, just lookin at him pisses me off, I read somewhere that he use to be a real male prostitute


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 19, 2007)

hahahha lmao this is too funny i hope someone stomps his face in. or cuts his vocal cords out bitch mother fucker. GO SUCK A COCK MICKY.


----------



## Unique (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, i didnt relize people felt so strong about him.
I have also heard that he was a prostitute....but i cant put people down for trying to make it big.

I rather enjoy his music btw....regardless of his looks or if he had to suck a dick or two to survive in this harsh world....gotta do whacha gotta do i guess.

If ya have ever been on the streets before, coming as far as he has has got to say somthing about him. 
How many homeless people do you know have opened on stage for the red hot chilli peppers?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 20, 2007)

Umm yeah he is horrible and no sucking another mans cock to survive on the street means your just dumb ass hell and lazy as you can survive a million other ways. His vocals suck and I know about a dozen people who had just as hard a life who made it a lot bigger then him or the chilli peppers lol.Just you typical gay looking male prostitute sucking cock for twinkie money...If you really like him I now have to wonder about you lol


----------



## Unique (Dec 20, 2007)

Man you are correct.
I guess that means anyone who likes Elton John, Mick Jagger, David Bowie, Freddy Mercury, George Michael......Oh wait i bet you enjoy some of that music....Guess you must be gay like me.
Damn man now my wife is gonna be all pissed at me for being gay.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 21, 2007)

Ummm those guys are all gay and open about it.I have never been into them but so far you have named 6 artists you like and listen to and all are gay?????Im just sayin........??????


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 21, 2007)

mickk jager gay, since when?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 21, 2007)

Since he slept with Bowie


----------



## Unique (Dec 21, 2007)

At this point i question if you are just fukkin with me or what.
With your logic, i guess im a blonde hair blue eyed black man because i listen to rap, correct?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry I didn't like it either, it sounds like he'd trying to be crass  Then again I don't like Elton John or George Micheal either. Bowie, Jagger and Mercury are/were awesome though.

Please don't take this an an insult, I just don't think the guy has any talent.

All the best


----------



## Unique (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a very respectable oppinion.


----------



## yurple (Dec 22, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Umm yeah he is horrible and no sucking another mans cock to survive on the street means your just dumb ass hell and lazy as you can survive a million other ways. His vocals suck and I know about a dozen people who had just as hard a life who made it a lot bigger then him or the chilli peppers lol.Just you typical gay looking male prostitute sucking cock for twinkie money...If you really like him I now have to wonder about you lol



co-sign, end thread!


----------

